# Fishing Closet



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Anybody have any pics or suggestions? We've got fishing gear in our master bedroom closet, kitchen, garage and guest closet. We are consolidating into the guest closet. The picture makes it look smaller, but it's 6 feet deep and 4 feet wide. I know Matt has entire fishing room, but this is what we have to work with....


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Take the shelves down and put wall rod holders along the back wall. Put the shelves all on one wall and possible buy a wire shelving unit to add more storage space and use clear plastic totes to seperate different items and label. Or maybe build you a bardominium so you can stock up on more LOL


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Danny, I agree with fishing animal. That sounds like a "Jam up" idea.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Start by removing existing shelves. Add a lazy susan round rod rack in each back corner(his and hers) and as mentioned several rows of wire shelves on the left and right wall with many clear plastic totes labled on the ends.

Option number two would to use a comercial rod rack that you see at sporting goods stores holding their rods that run perpendicular to the wall. Attach to back wall.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Like fish-envy mentioned, use a rod rack like you see at Academy. Do not use the ones that mount flush to the wall. They will take up too much space. Or you can use the portable round holders. I use that kind and can move them if I need to. Also I would suggest peg board on the left side or right side for small hanging packages and lures you use on a regular basis. You can also make a frame to hinge another piece of peg board over the one mounted to the wall for extra space. Put up all the shelving you can and use all the labels you can. You can put peg board or a rack on the inside of the door. You will need to get a lock to keep Pet Spoon out. 

Matt


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Danny - If you've got gear stored in all those places already you just need to build on to the house... 

-LP


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm working way too hard on my B-day, so I'm going to stop now. We'll call this Phase I. I like the idea of peg boards, and I also need more shelving. I'm going to add some PVC holders to the wood strip for the larger rods in the back. I've already cut them, so I just need to screw them in. The other rod racks are portable. You just pull them off the rubber clips and carry 4 rods to the boat. 

PS. One of our ultra lights is missing, and so is Pet Spoon.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

put everything in your guest bedroom into the closet and then use bedroom for tackle storage.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The Closet looks like its coming along great. I wish I had an exta closet and a wife who fishes. But then you start to miss tackle?


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Actually, what do you need a guest bedroom for? Hotels work just fine...

-LP


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Hey Danny; I've got more bedrooms than I need, you can have the whole room for your tackle, I'll even help you install shelves etc and of course keep an eye on all your tackle for you. I'll make sure Pet Spoon doesn't use your stuff without permission.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

goodwood said:


> put everything in your guest bedroom into the closet and then use bedroom for tackle storage.


I made a recommendation to the war department and her response was, "You must be on 2cool. Tell your internet friends they're not funny". hwell:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine is just for overflow, from packages, not already in plastic containers. I keep my plastic boxes in two really big totes, as to keep it all together. Two rod racks, and one more for the big Catfish rods.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Do you have a garage? If so, possibly have rod racks in the garage and save the closet for everything else.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

some stout lookin crappie rods!!!!!!!! nice room for tackle.....thanks


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bill Fisher--you have a better selection than Academy! 

You 2 tbone..


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmph - I thought I was bad. 

... I guess I need to step my tackle game up. hahaha.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

man with 8 rods, 10 reels, and 2 1/2 tackle boxes full i thought i had too much, at least thats what my fiance says...i put an old dresser in my garage that serves as a nice storage area for left over tackle and misc parts and pieces. the boat has been in the garage so long it has become a storage unit. time to clean out the garage and organize!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My rod rack is in the garage and I have doors on it to protect the rods. But you could build something similar inside and not have doors. This style is simple to make, using the angled board at the bottom causing the rod tips to stay toward the wall.


----------

